# Unser Forum hat Nachwuchs bekommen



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juni 2011)

Pizza und PLC-Gundel,
sind stolze Eltern einer Tochter geworden. 

Also Gundula und Thorsten, ich wünsche euch
noch einmal auf diesem Wege alles gute zur eurer
Tochter. Ich freue mich sehr für euch beide :-D

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Hermann (29 Juni 2011)

auch von mir alles gute

viel glück & gesundheit


----------



## vierlagig (29 Juni 2011)

naja, hauptsache gesund ... auch frauen können programmierer werden *ROFL*

meinen glückwunsch und passt gut auf das junge leben auf!


----------



## Tommi (29 Juni 2011)

Hallo, stolzes Elternpaar,

auch von mir unbekannterweise 

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute im neuen Lebensabschnitt! *

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Ralle (29 Juni 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> naja, hauptsache gesund ... auch frauen können programmierer werden *ROFL*
> 
> meinen glückwunsch und passt gut auf das junge leben auf!



Alles Gute Euch und Eurem Nachwuchs. Seht zu, dass ihr auch mal über was anderes, als SPS redet.  
Menno, der Satz war Käse, sonst wär ja der Nachwuch nicht da... Aber ich lass das mal stehen.

Zitat 4L: "naja, hauptsache gesund ... auch frauen können programmierer werden"

Kleiner Chauvi *ROFL*


----------



## Der Pfälzer (29 Juni 2011)

Alles Gute an den Forum-Nachwuchs auch von mir, unbekannterweise.

Gruß Roland


----------



## GLT (30 Juni 2011)

Ist doch schön, wenn das Ergebnis des Einsatzes Hand und Fuß hat 

Beste Glückwünsche u. viel Spaß mit der Windelsirene


----------



## Zottel (30 Juni 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 Juni 2011)

Hallo Gundel und Pizza

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Euerer Tochter.


----------



## Homer79 (30 Juni 2011)

...auch von mir alles gute und ruhige nächte ...


----------



## M-Ott (30 Juni 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute unbekannterweise.
Genießt die Zeit, solange sie noch nicht krabbeln kann!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 Juni 2011)

Hallo ihr beiden,

auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles, alles Gute zu eurer Tochter

Rainer


----------



## b1k86-DL (30 Juni 2011)

GLÜCKWUNSCH natürlich auch von mir! 

Benjamin Kliegel


----------



## Tomcat69 (30 Juni 2011)

Hallo Ihr zwei, drei, vier...

auch von mir alles Gute zum Ableger.


----------



## Paule (30 Juni 2011)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Das freut mich jetzt für Euch.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (30 Juni 2011)

Von meiner Seite auch ALLES GUTE!!!

Gruß, Sven


----------



## Matze001 (30 Juni 2011)

Von mir auch noch mal alles Gute und ausreichend ruhige Nächste!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Jens_Ohm (30 Juni 2011)

Glückwünsche auch von mir.
Hoffentlich könnt ihr bald wieder durch schlafen.

Jens


----------



## RGerlach (30 Juni 2011)

Den Glückwünschen möchte ich mich anschließen:

Alles Gute für Euch und Eure Tochter.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Aventinus (30 Juni 2011)

Auch ich möchte mich anschließen.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu euerer Tochter.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Juni 2011)

Alles Gute für Euch und dem Nachwuchs


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (30 Juni 2011)

Servus Gundula und Thorsten,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Töchterchen. Hoffentlich findet Ihr zur SPS-Messe und dem dazugehörigen Forumstreffen am 1. Messeabend
einen Babysitter. Die kleine ist bis dahin ja schon fast 1/2 Jahr, da kann man sie schon mal abgeben.

Beste Grüße

FA


----------



## Verpolt (30 Juni 2011)

Auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche.

Auf dass die "Inbetriebnahme" der "Kleinen" reibungslos verläuft


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (30 Juni 2011)

Hi Ihrs

Alles gute, ruhige nächte und Tage wünsche ich natürlich auch!

Gruß
Timo

P.S.: Am 17.09.11 ist wieder Forentreffen in Iffezheim, da solltet ihr zusehen, dass ihr einen Babysitter bekommt.


----------



## Der Pfälzer (30 Juni 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> ...
> P.S.: Am 17.09.11 ist wieder Forentreffen in Iffezheim, da solltet ihr zusehen, dass ihr einen Babysitter bekommt.



Gehört zwar nicht hierher...
Gibt es da schon einen Thread für das Treffen?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (30 Juni 2011)

Der Pfälzer schrieb:


> Gehört zwar nicht hierher...
> Gibt es da schon einen Thread für das Treffen?



Ne, gibts noch nicht, mache ich die tage aber noch.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## puzzlefreak (30 Juni 2011)

Hallo Gundula und Torsten,

auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Geburt von euerer Tochter.
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß mit euerem neuen Familienmitglied und alles Gute!

Liebe Grüße
Sonja


----------



## diabolo150973 (30 Juni 2011)

Hallo ihr drei,

ich wünsche auch alles Gute zum Nachwuchs!!!

Aber wieso eigentlich nur 1 Tochter??? Bei den Wagner-Piccolinis sind doch auch 9 drin. Da hat er wohl nicht alles gegeben, oder!? 

Oh, oh... und das Geschrei in der Nacht... die vollen Windeln... eieieieiei....

Selber Schuld! Ihr wolltet das ja so!

Schöne Grüße an den Fratz,

dia


----------



## MW (30 Juni 2011)

ich schliesse mich mal an:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Geburt euerer Tochter !!!


----------



## nade (30 Juni 2011)

joah Glühstrümpfe euch 2. die braucht ihr wenner älter seit sicherlich 
Ansonst mal einen Ruhigen Nachwuchs, der euch doch noch ne ruhige Nacht gönnt.


----------



## SoftMachine (1 Juli 2011)

Hallo ihr beiden !

glückwunsch, alles Gute und willkommen im elterlichen Club (unbekannterweise)...


----------



## Toki0604 (1 Juli 2011)

```
L  #Pizza
L  #PLC-Gundel
+D 
T  #Bett
L  #spass
>=1
S  #Nachwuchs
L  t#9monate
SE #Geschrei
```
 
Erst werdet ihr euch sehnen das das Geschreie aufhört,
dann werdet ihr das Geschreie fast vergessen haben,
später dann, werdet ihr euch das Geschreie zurücksehnen.
(Habe selber auch 3 Kinder...)

Meine besten Glückwünsche
Toki


----------



## thomass5 (1 Juli 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute für euch drei .



Toki0604 schrieb:


> später dann, werdet ihr euch das Geschreie zurücksehnen.
> (Habe selber auch 3 Kinder...)



... hört das denn irgendwann mal auf? Es wird nur lauter, von Türzuschmeißen untermalt und von einer derberen Wortwahl. (auch 3 ... ;-) )

Thomas


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Juli 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Auch von mir alles Gute für euch drei .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wenn ich richtig informiert bin hat Gundel jetzt auch 3 Kinder......  Da kann toki dann dochmal gleich ne Schleife programmieren.....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juli 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig informiert bin hat Gundel jetzt auch 3 Kinder...... Da kann toki dann dochmal gleich ne Schleife programmieren.....


 
und beim Geschrei ein Verlängerten Impuls


----------



## M-Ott (1 Juli 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> und beim Geschrei ein Verlängerten Impuls


Wahrscheinlich eher

```
SET
   = #Geschrei
```


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juli 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich eher
> 
> ```
> SET
> ...


 
Das hört doch irgendwann auf....oder....


----------



## M-Ott (1 Juli 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Das hört doch irgendwann auf....oder....


Objektiv: ja
Subjektiv: nein (zumindest im ersten halben Jahr nicht)


----------



## dalbi (1 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Nachwuchs.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Pizza (1 Juli 2011)

*Danke*

Hatte in den letzten Tagen dann doch ein bischen Stress. Immerhin waren hier noch 2 weitere Knirpse zu hüten.
Sagen wir mal ... es war sehr lebhaft hier. 

Danke erst einmal allen für die Glückwünsche/Anteilnahme 

Danke auch an Markus für dieses Forum und Timo für sein Forumstreff, ohne dem es dieses junge Leben nicht gegeben hätte. Immerhin hatten wir uns so kennengelernt.



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Die Treffen ermöglichen persönliches Kennenlernen von Leuten,
> die man schon ein paar Jahre "online" liest. Es können Freund-
> schaften entstehen oder gar gemeinsame Projekte.


 
Wie schon bemerkt, hat unser Projekt Hand und Fuß und ist jetzt 2 Tage alt. 
Mhh, sollte da mal das Thema Patenonkel aufkommen ... 



Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> P.S.: Am 17.09.11 ist wieder Forentreffen in Iffezheim, da solltet ihr zusehen, dass ihr einen Babysitter bekommt.



Naja, als Babysitter dachten wir so an Dich und Sonja, ... so mal zum üben 

So, morgen kommen die beiden Damen nach Hause. Jetzt muss ich noch sehen, daß ich unsere kurzzeitige "Männer-WG" wieder in den Urzustand herrichte.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 Juli 2011)

Pizza schrieb:


> Danke auch an Markus für dieses Forum und Timo für sein Forumstreff, ohne dem es dieses junge Leben nicht gegeben hätte.



Das Liest sich SO ja schon Lustig... 
(Haben wir etwa zu laut gesungen, und "etwas" nicht Mitbekommen?) 


Pizza schrieb:


> Naja, als Babysitter dachten wir so an Dich und Sonja, ... so mal zum üben


Vergiss es, wir haben an dem abend ABSOLUT keine zeit, was glaubst du denn, wer die ganzen Alkoholleichen nachts wieder einsammelt? 


Pizza schrieb:


> So, morgen kommen die beiden Damen nach Hause. Jetzt muss ich noch sehen, daß ich unsere kurzzeitige "Männer-WG" wieder in den Urzustand herrichte.


Gib ALLES! 

BTW.: Wie siehts bei euch aus mit Treffen? zur not baue ich einen Laufstall aus Lichtgittern! 

Gruß Timo


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Juli 2011)

Pizza schrieb:


> ......
> Danke auch an Markus für dieses Forum und Timo für sein Forumstreff, ohne dem es dieses junge Leben nicht gegeben hätte. Immerhin hatten wir uns so kennengelernt.


 
Hast du dich auch schon bei der Nürnberger Messe bedankt ?


----------



## Kai (5 Juli 2011)

> Mit Kindern vergehen die Jahre wie im Fluge, doch Augenblicke werden zu Ewigkeiten.
> 
> (Jochen Mariss)​


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Geburt Eurer Tochter.

Gruß Kai​


----------



## thomass5 (15 Juli 2011)

Wie wäre es eigentlich mit nem Strampler ala Forenshirt  für den Nachwuchs?  ;-)


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Juli 2011)

Alles Gute dem jungen Leben und herzlichen Glückwunsch den Eltern.

Ich komm grad aus dem Urlaub mit Frau und Enkelkind zurück. Der Enkelsohn ist mittlerweile 3 1/2 Jahre alt. Und glaubt mir: das mit dem Geschrei, das hört nicht auf. Es wiederholt sich. Und es ist nicht

```
#Geschrei
```
sondern
	
	



```
"GESCHREI"
```


----------



## thomass5 (15 Juli 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Alles Gute dem jungen Leben und herzlichen Glückwunsch den Eltern.
> 
> Ich komm grad aus dem Urlaub mit Frau und Enkelkind zurück. Der Enkelsohn ist mittlerweile 3 1/2 Jahre alt. Und glaubt mir: das mit dem Geschrei, das hört nicht auf. Es wiederholt sich. Und es ist nicht
> 
> ...



Das ist aber verwunderlich. Bei Oma und Opa dürfen und bekommen die "lieben" Kleinen doch eigentlich immer alles (find ich persönlich auch gut so).

Thomas


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Juli 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Das ist aber verwunderlich. Bei Oma und Opa dürfen und bekommen die "lieben" Kleinen doch eigentlich immer alles (find ich persönlich auch gut so).


war bei mir auch so. nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich meine Großeltern maximal fünf Wochen im Jahr gesehen habe. Aber unseren Kleinen, den sehen wir täglich. Tja, da ist halt nichts mit großelterlicher Güte, da muss halt auch im Urlaub weitererzogen werden


----------



## PLC-Gundel (23 Juli 2011)

*Danke!*

Liebes Forum,

vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Glückwünsche 

War in letzter Zeit sehr wenig hier anzutreffen, wg. Windeln wechseln, Klamotten wechseln, die 2 Großen beschäftigen, schreiendes Kind beruhigen... wobei - das Geschrei hält sich echt in Grenzen, die Kleine ist momentan eher ruhiger Natur   Auf jeden Fall gedeiht sie prächtig, das ist die Hauptsache .

@ 4L: Die Chancen stehen gut, dass sie Programmiererin wird. Schließlich hat sie im Bauch die komplette Erstellungsphase meiner Bachelor Thesis miterlebt (Programmierung einer Gebäudeautomation mit Beckhoff Steuerung)

@ Ralle: Keine Sorge, wir reden nicht nur über SPS - auch manchmal über Roboter 

@ Toki0406: Danke für den lustigen Code 

Viele Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald sendet

PLC-Gundel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 September 2011)

Liebe Gundel, lieber Pizza,

nun ist im SPS-Forum doch mal etwas entstanden, 
was wirklich Hand und Fuß hat .

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute!


----------



## Tigerente1974 (8 September 2011)

PLC-Gundel schrieb:


> @ 4L: Die Chancen stehen gut, dass sie Programmiererin wird. Schließlich hat sie im Bauch die komplette Erstellungsphase meiner Bachelor Thesis miterlebt (Programmierung einer Gebäudeautomation mit Beckhoff Steuerung)



Auf jeden Fall stehen die Chancen gut, hier im Forum Hilfe zu finden, wenn der nick nicht total entfremdet wird


----------

